

How to Be Successful - robertk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pAJPPjGrU7g

======
rfugger
I think he's right when he says that you need to want it as much as you want
to breathe to be successful. But I think he's setting his audience up for
failure by not pointing out that "success" is defined by _that which you want
as much as you want to breathe_. When you find something that you want that
much, going after it with all your being will come naturally. If you actually
prefer sleep to whatever he calls "success", then maybe you're better off
spending your time sleeping. How else are you going to find a dream to follow?

------
OliverD
Awesome speech. I created a shortened video with the best parts. Its easier to
share and saves your friends some time.

<http://www.cule.tv/#pv=23001>

